# how to grow hairgrass emerse?



## master3z (15 Apr 2012)

do i just take the hairgrass from my aquarium and put it in the soil outside?


----------



## BigTom (15 Apr 2012)

Seems an odd thing to do, given that it's so cheap to buy in it's emersed form from pond suppliers.


----------



## schruz (22 Apr 2012)

Its not odd at all I think. May be he wants to do an emersed scape later. Dwarf hairgrass, Eleocharis parvula is a very easy plant when grown emersed. Plant it in nutrient rich soil, or preferably Amazonia, cover the container with something see-through and spray it with water daily. Airate the container by removeing the cover onece-twice a day for 15 mins or so. If you put it outside lighting is solved, grown inside I'd advise you to give it a few watts of 6500K power compact. After a few weeks you can remove the cover as the plant will aclimate to low humidity.


----------



## BigTom (22 Apr 2012)

I guess we interpreted his question somewhat different schruz - sounds to me like he wants to just plant it in his garden


----------



## schruz (22 Apr 2012)

Oh haha, I see  Well master3z think logically sorry... Hairgrass is an aquatic plant. Your garden soil is too dry for it to live in


----------



## Tom (23 Apr 2012)

I grew it on my windowsill in a covered tank, using Fluval substrate.


----------



## dean (18 May 2012)

tom
what are the other plants in there?


----------

